# enigma q



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

hi there is it true that enigmas cannot breed/ make fertile eggs as they are steral or did i miss read something thankyou for your help


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

corns are cool said:


> hi there is it true that enigmas cannot breed/ make fertile eggs as they are steral or did i miss read something thankyou for your help


Leopard Gecko I assume?

I so, Enigma is not a mutation which causes sterile animals. There are reports of Enigmas exhibiting strange behaviour, such as star gazing, loss of balance etc. Not all Enigmas express this, and it would seem the issues only effect a small percentage of hatched Enigmas (or people are not revealing when it happens to them).


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

hi there thankyou for the reply yes it was leopard geckos so is it possible to breed them together or do you have to cross them with other morphs thankyou again.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

it's not really taken as good practice to breed enigma to enigma, although as usual opinions differ.
I've decided it's not something I will do just yet, I'll monitor both my own enigmas and offspring and keep an eye out on other feedback. As they are relatively 'new' in terms of history, it may be that more details will come out.


----------



## LoveGeckos.com (Dec 7, 2008)

I think a lot of people are keeping hush, I think there are a lot more problems with Enigmas than people are letting on.

I would go as far to say that more Enigmas have these quirks, some in very small amounts, some a lot more noticeable, than those that don't. 

I also think people are breeding Enigmas, even if they are showing the abnormal side effects that can occur with Enigmas. 

I have purchased and bred quite a few Enigmas now, and have had a fair amount of time to observe the behaviour, and if under certain stress, more often than not even the most normal behaving Enigma can have a bad day.

I also don't think outcrossing is going to solve the problem.

I have in our collection an Enigma that was purchased about two years ago, showed no Enigma issues, now it has decided that it would like to spin.

I just think buyers should be made fully aware of the issues that can occur with enigmas, I don't think this is happening.

With regards to breeding two Enigmas together, does that amplify the problem, I don't think anyone really knows. 

It's is not uncommon to breed an Enigma showing no problems, producing hatchlings that show these abnormal traits.

Should breeders be more responsible, hell yes, should breeders stop selling enigmas already showing these abnormal traits ... yes yes yes ... What should a breeder do if an enigmas hatches showing these traits, well that's for another post .


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As has been said, some people don't agree with breeding two enigmas together, some will. As far as I know there is no evidence to show it does amplify any issues.
My advice would be, if you are not sure, do not do it.


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

hi thankyou very much for your help its just iv dicided to start a breeding project wich includes a male enigma and a rainwater albino and whated to know if any effects where going to happen if there is i wont even bother thankyou again


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

corns are cool said:


> hi thankyou very much for your help its just iv dicided to start a breeding project wich includes a male enigma and a rainwater albino and whated to know if any effects where going to happen if there is i wont even bother thankyou again


It is not guaranteed. The advice is (for any species) is only breed animals which are 100% healthy.


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

ok thankyou they are 100% healthy at the moment so mayb i should wait and see what develops


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*enigma x enigma*

If you talk to some of the top breeders as i have done myself numerous times they will advise against it as it likely to amplifie the problems they get, you can easily email Ron tremper and steve sykes at geckosetc and they will reply, maybe not right away but they will, especially Steve.


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> steve sykes at geckosetc and they will reply, maybe not right away but they will, especially Steve.


thankyou for the information tonkaz.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i currently have 3 enigmas, soon to be 5. One of them has developed shedding problems since i have had her and cannot catch prey herself, so i have to handfeed and help her out when she sheds. Due to these reasons i will not be breeding from her. The other 2 enigmas appear as healthy as any other morph


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

LIZARD said:


> i currently have 3 enigmas, soon to be 5. One of them has developed shedding problems since i have had her and cannot catch prey herself, so i have to handfeed and help her out when she sheds. Due to these reasons i will not be breeding from her. The other 2 enigmas appear as healthy as any other morph


 
I know what your saying mate, I have a few adult Enigmas with no problems at all and all perfectly healthy, but two of them this year were bred to a perfectly healthy mack bell albino male and some of the babes had issues, non of the other babes he sired with other females had problems!, I personaly think if anybody is thinking of breeding Enigma to Enigma their asking for alot of problems, thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea sorry should of said all my females are enigmas i wasnt planning to breed enig to another enig personally


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

I will test breed them anyway and if i find any offspring have any probs they will stay with me here


----------

